# Using RCI for car rental



## Polly Metallic (Dec 31, 2017)

I tried using autoslash, but rates are still pretty high for 2/3-2/17 so I didn't book anything yet. On a lark, I tried the RCI travel site and came up with a cheaper price. It shows tax at 0 so maybe it's already included in the daily rate. Do any of you ever use RCI or II for car rentals?


----------



## Luanne (Dec 31, 2017)

There have been some previous posts on this.  Double check but I "think" I remember seeing that if you rent though RCI you have to pre-pay.  What I don't remember is if you can cancel without penalty or not.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Dec 31, 2017)

Luanne said:


> There have been some previous posts on this.  Double check but I "think" I remember seeing that if you rent though RCI you have to pre-pay.  What I don't remember is if you can cancel without penalty or not.



I decided to go a little farther in the process, and you're right, it does appear that payment is due at booking. I'll see if I can find any old threads on this subject that tell cancellation policies. The difference in price was $412 vs. $462, but something even cheaper may turn up, so I'd hate to be locked in.


----------



## breezez (Dec 31, 2017)

Polly Metallic said:


> I tried using autoslash, but rates are still pretty high for 2/3-2/17 so I didn't book anything yet. On a lark, I tried the RCI travel site and came up with a cheaper price. It shows tax at 0 so maybe it's already included in the daily rate. Do any of you ever use RCI or II for car rentals?




I have used RCI points for car rentals,   Points used includes all taxes and fees or can be used for partial payment.

I think if Platinum you can use 50% annual points allotment for car rentals


----------



## Luanne (Dec 31, 2017)

Here is the thread I remembered about RCI car rentals.  It seems to depend on whether you use points or weeks to book the car.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...on-maui-for-whale-season.266449/#post-2082748


----------

